# Little dog syndrome, possibly??



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Not removing him immediately from the bed when he does that rewards it, you'll stop moving because you've found that comfortable spot, and he thinks that his growling has done it. This is also what makes dogs that bark at mailmen get worse over time. Mailman brings mail, dog barks, mailman leaves making it appear as though the bark deterred the mailman.

I would train a good solid 'Off!' which means whatever you're on, bed or couch, get off NOW! I was going to bed once and Vienna was in my spot, I asked an off (she didn't know it yet) she didn't move, I reached for her collar and she snapped at me. I worked 'Off!' very intensively with her. You get off, you get big rewards! She is allowed back onto furniture and the bed, but only after some strict training.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree about training the on/off cue, and also a Move over cue - mine know Budge Over means "I need you to make some space for me", and shift accordingly. I think I'd also be looking at more exercise, interaction and training during the day, even if it means a bellyband, or having him leashed to you. Constant reinforcement that polite behaviour means Good Stuff for Poodles will help enormously with impulse control in general!


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you, both, for your responses. I'll definitely get started on the 'off' command right away. He does have a good 'move' idea as he always nests on the DH's pillows until he comes to bed. DH only has to point and he instantly gets up and moves, usually to the center of the bed or to the outside edge, still near me. 

He's such a little sweetie, it's been hard not to give in to him but I do realize that I'm the alpha and I have to set the rules. That was how we started breaking him from growling when DH kissed me. I had to be the one to interrupt/discourage/discipline his behavior. 

fjm, you mentioned the belly band. I sort of have an idea of what they are. Do they prevent them from peeing at all? Or is it just a big deterrant? That might definitely be worth the investment to allow him more freedom during the day. He does very good in the evening, as long as I'm focused. If I miss his signal (it's silent-he just sits and looks at me for a quick bit), then he does his thing in the house. Although, come to think of it, since I've been more in a routine about his trips outdoors, he did go to the back door and bark and was rewarded with a trip outside that was successful. Not being home during the day has, I'm sure, inhibited my success with his training. 

More exercise is definitely in the works. He's picked up a tad too much weight since coming to our home. I've changed his diet, limited snacks, and am getting him out more and for longer treks. 

Thanks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The bands I've used were designed for Tena pads or similar (although I am sure you can get washable pads - I only had males visiting for a few days). They don't stop the dog peeing/marking, but they do save your furnishings and carpets while you are teaching them not to do so in the house!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Belly bands are a lifesaver with male dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My boys wear them in the house all the time. Omar is almost 14 so he wears his because his bladder is getting a bit weak and Nicholas wears his because his bladder is great and he always has a squirt left to mark something or someone. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

One of the dogs greatest survival mechanism is being extremely adorable, and impeccable at tugging at our heart strings. 

Just remember, you're not really hurting his feelings asking him to get down off of your furniture. I would set him up with a really nice puppy penthouse kennel in your room, and have him sleep there. He does need training, this type of behavior can get worse over time.


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Not removing him immediately from the bed when he does that rewards it, you'll stop moving because you've found that comfortable spot, and he thinks that his growling has done it.


Thanks, Fluffyspoos, I never really thought of it that way, but it certainly makes sense. Scooter boy will be sleeping in his kennel tonight, along with his special baby and blankie. Anything to make it a bachelor penthouse, right? LOL! 

I'll do some more research on the belly bands and where to purchase/how to make and get moving on that route, too. I think it's the dachshund in him that is making him a bit difficult to finish the house training.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Sleeping in the bed is a privilege, not a requirement! If a dog abuses that privilege, then I don't let them have it until they can behave with it.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I order my belly bands on eBay. The seller is dog-lover. She custom makes them from your measurements. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

